# poison bottles



## rexmiller (Jul 11, 2004)

I have a small poison bottle amber with skull on it does anyone know the value
 and a blue one that says poison on it and a amber one that has poison on it but no skull but the amber still has the pills in it can anyone let me know the value of these.
 Rex
 rex_miller@hotmail.com


----------



## woody (Jul 11, 2004)

The amber skull and crossbones sells for between $15-20 on eBay.


----------



## brynbar (Jul 24, 2004)

*poison bottle query - Rare Flask*

Greetings....

 I have a very old poison flask, similar to the one sold in the Blaske Sale (147 or 149), but without the cow.

 I have been informed it is most likely Pitkin (or maybe Coventry), as pieces were found 
 at one of the locations.

 Does anybody have any info on this piece ?

 probably 4 ounces - hobnails throughout - flared lip - pontiled.

 Brynbar


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi Brynbar , 
  And welcome to the forum !
  It would help if you could add a pic of your bottle . If you can please add a picture. Thanks , Brian


----------



## amblypygi (Jul 24, 2004)

*RE: poison bottle query - Rare Flask*



> ORIGINAL:  brynbar
> 
> Greetings....
> 
> I have a very old poison flask, similar to the one sold in the Blaske Sale (147 or 149), but without the cow. ...


 
 Hi Byrnbar,

 Lots 147 and 149 from the Blaske sale were Washington/Taylor flasks. Though I haven't looked carefully, I can't find any bottles in that catalog with a cow. Are you sure you mean the Blaske sale?

 Sean


----------



## brynbar (Jul 24, 2004)

*RE: poison bottle query - Rare Flask*

tHERE ARE 2 bLASKE CATALOGS. tHE FIRST ONE (huge), IS ALL FLASKS.

 The second one (very small), are all the non-McKearin Flasks. It is pictured in that
 smaller catalog.


----------



## medbottle (Jul 24, 2004)

Hello Rex.  Can you post any pictures of the poisons?


----------



## amblypygi (Jul 25, 2004)

Arrgh, another book I need to hunt down and capture! Thanks for the info. I would also like to see a picture, it sounds like a great bottle.

 Sean


----------



## brynbar (Jul 31, 2004)

*RE: poison bottles- FLASK*

Got quite a few replies requesting a picture.

 Here it is...


----------



## brynbar (Jul 31, 2004)

*RE: poison bottles - another pic*

Here is another pic of the flask


----------



## brynbar (Jul 31, 2004)

*RE: poison bottles - flask pic #3*

the base


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

WoW


----------



## kingtynk (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi,
 I am wondering if anybody knows what the value of A 2 1/4" colbolt blue owl drug co. poison bottle? On one side it says poisonone side says owl drug co,and the third has the owl on it.


----------



## Jim (Oct 23, 2005)

The 2 1/4" Owl is the smallest in the series. It is also a scarce size, worth $150-$200 if in good shape. It is a two-wing owl variety. Jim


----------



## Jim (Oct 23, 2005)

Rex, that is a sweet little flask! I love the color. I don't have anything that early in my poison collection yet. 

 King, could you post a picture of your Owl? After I read your description again, that sounds like a one-winger. The two-wings are only embossed on two sides, and the 2 1/4" is only listed in two-wing. Could be a new discovery?? Thanks. Jim


----------



## Jim (Oct 23, 2005)

Sorry Rex, I meant Brynbar. That's what I get for trying to do two things at once!  But yes Rex, I would like to see your poisons as well. Jim


----------



## kingtynk (Oct 23, 2005)

Thankyou very much for the info. I was thinking about buying this bottle but when I looked more into it I realized It had A chip on the lip of it. I used to have the 6 1/2" owl poison until someone decided they needed it more than me.
 Thankyou


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2005)

Ouch. Sorry to hear about that. Anyone who would steal a bottle like that from me would be wise to hide it AND himself, very far away, somewhere with no chance that I would EVER be able to find him! I see a lot of Owls with chipped up lips. Although still very collectible, a damaged one would only be worth a fraction of what a good one is worth. Still, I have seen lightly damaged smaller Owls on eBay bring 20, 30, even 40-50 bucks! This is a bottle that even non-poison collectors seem to enjoy. Good luck in finding one to replace yours. I wish I had an extra of any size, I would offer you a really good deal. Jim


----------

